# my type of photography



## Raleigh (May 15, 2015)

When I am not the one taking pictures, my favorite types of pictures I look at are haunting pictures, foggy, cloudy tree pictures. I also enjoy landscape pictures, sky pictures, anything like that. But when I take pictures, I like taking pictures of, I like to be creative. These are a few pictures I grabbed from my Instagram.  



Thanks for looking, what do you think?


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 15, 2015)

Eclectic.


----------



## TKent (May 15, 2015)

Some very cool perspectives! Nice pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Raleigh (May 16, 2015)

Bloggsworth said:


> Eclectic.



:3



TKent said:


> Some very cool perspectives! Nice pics. Thanks for sharing



Thank you and you are welcome :3


----------



## Abby (May 18, 2015)

These are really good!


----------



## TJ Shortt (May 25, 2015)

Very enjoyable (even the pet cemetary kitty). You've got a great eye.


----------



## Raleigh (May 26, 2015)

Thank you :3
It took me awhile to think what you meant about the 'pet cemetary kitty', I took that in my backyard... I guess it does look like it could have been taken in the Cemetary @.@


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2015)

I love these! Awesome perspective.


----------



## Terry D (May 27, 2015)

I enjoy this sort of photography, looking at the mundane in fresh ways. Nice job.


----------



## Raleigh (May 27, 2015)

Gumby said:


> I love these! Awesome perspective.


Thanks :3



Terry D said:


> I enjoy this sort of photography, looking at the mundane in fresh ways. Nice job.


Thank you :3


----------



## am_hammy (May 27, 2015)

You definitely capture the essence of what Instagram is supposed to be about. Love the perspective as everyone has been saying. I also agree with TJ, you definitely have an eye. Photography is just another way to show people how you see life. You captured those images beautifully. Wonderful job =)


----------



## Raleigh (May 28, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> You definitely capture the essence of what Instagram is supposed to be about. Love the perspective as everyone has been saying. I also agree with TJ, you definitely have an eye. Photography is just another way to show people how you see life. You captured those images beautifully. Wonderful job =)



Wow, thank you so much. Really kind words!


----------

